# Mike Goldberg and Joe Rogan to call Strikeforce.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> It appears that Strikeforce's current commentating team will be scrubbed away and replaced with Joe Rogan and Mike Goldberg. The Strikeforce Challengers cards will be commentated by Stephen Quadros, Pat Miletich and a third person.


http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...day-morning-rumor-mill&catid=34:organizations


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

And so it begins... the transition into one production format that already bores me. 

I wonder how long it will be before there's intos with heavy metal music and any other stale aspect of the UFC production.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice, i think it's better than we have now and it's going to be awesome. I do hope they change SF's entrances as well, i really enjoy UFC ones.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> And so it begins... the transition into one production format that already bores me.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before there's intos with heavy metal music and any other stale aspect of the UFC production.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


I agree. And this is all happening much faster than I had anticipated.

I couldn't stand Shamrock, and Gus was crap, but I thought Mauro actually did quite a good job. They should have mauro alongside a couple of ex fighters. I like Randy's commentary.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I like both sets of commentators, ideally I'd keep it the same but have Rogan join as a third man on SF just to add a bit of character.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I agree. And this is all happening much faster than I had anticipated.
> 
> I couldn't stand Shamrock, and Gus was crap, but I thought Mauro actually did quite a good job. They should have mauro alongside a couple of ex fighters. I like Randy's commentary.


Same as that, and Pat is the man. Don't see why those two couldn't do it but I guess having Rogan and Goldy on there will start to send the message to viewers that the UFC is the ultimate destination for the guys who get in the SF cage.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think this is a good move. Although Joe Rogan sometimes has one sided commentary which leads you to believe a fighter is dominating when he really isn't, I still think hes better then that whole cast.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm glad Joe is going. Goldy can give up commentating forever.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There is no more Strikeforce. It's just UFC on Showtime now.

I really hope that Frank was well taken care of. He did as much or more than Coker to build that brand.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> There is no more Strikeforce. It's just UFC on Showtime now.
> 
> I really hope that Frank was well taken care of. He did as much or more than Coker to build that brand.


Sorry, but Frank Shamrock's a piece of shit, I lost all respect when he wouldn't remove his face from Dan Henderson's ass during the Shields fight. I understand he didn't like the guy, but he was out of line and should have been fired for his unprofessional-ism. You would never hear Mike Goldberg or Joe Rogan disrespect a fighter the way Shamrock did that night.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Good, they all sucked. Now, I won't have to hear Mauro ever again.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Sucks for Shamrock, he was really good at breaking the fight down and analyzing it.

Do not care about Mauro though, I can not stand that dudes voice. Mauro is like Goldy 2.0


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> *Sucks for Shamrock, he was really good at breaking the fight down and analyzing it.*
> 
> Do not care about Mauro though, I can not stand that dudes voice. Mauro is like Goldy 2.0


He was TERRIBLE at doing that. The only thing Shamrock did was hurt the Strikeforce brand with his absolutely appalling commentary. He can barely string a coherent sentence together.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> He was TERRIBLE at doing that. The only thing Shamrock did was hurt the Strikeforce brand with his absolutely appalling commentary. *He can barley string a coherent sentence together*.


True that. But you could at least have proper spelling in the sentence that you're dissing someones coherency :wink01: smacks of irony

I'm not happy with this new development. Not because I think Goldberg or Rogan are bad commentators. But because people should have the option of having a little variety in their MMA events. At least until the Showtime deal expires, when you would expect Strikeforce to merge into the UFC entirely.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

beardsleybob said:


> True that. But you could at least have proper spelling in the sentence that you're dissing someones coherency :wink01: smacks of irony
> 
> I'm not happy with this new development. Not because I think Goldberg or Rogan are bad commentators. But because people should have the option of having a little variety in their MMA events. At least until the Showtime deal expires, when you would expect Strikeforce to merge into the UFC entirely.


What did I spell wrong?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I barly noticed.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ha ha wow, I didn't even spot that myself, weak.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank god. Strikeforce's team was absolute garbage!


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i'm a bit sad, i would've like to see something like the guy who used to do play by play for the WEC along with Couture now that he is retired, have guys like Bonnar, Mir, Florian rotate as a third man and im game.


----------



## Conjo (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank. God.

Mauro makes me cringe every time he opens his mouth. That can´t possibly be his regular voice. Just comes off as small time and unprofessional the way he talks. Good ******* riddance!


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

It's definitely for the best I think. I know a lot of people don't like it because it's just another sign of UFC's monopolization of the sport... but Mike and Joe provide far superior commentary.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

im all for this. im also all for the fighters forming a union. im also in favor of that union and the ufc having a collective bargaining agreement so the monopoly is legal. and then like every other major sports orgs we get a better product, higher fighter pay, better fights, etc.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't like this ... I enjoyed the SF commentary (-Gus), it differentiated them further from the UFC which was a breath of fresh air seeing as we see SO MANY UFC shows ...

Ah well, here's another step to the UFC swallowing SF.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no the sf commentator team sucked badly so this is good, however if they got bas and pat as the new team that would be great too


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I would have loved to see Pat Miletich + Bas Rutten come together an make an awesome team. 

...With Don Frye being there for the women's fights.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I am disappoint.

I hoped they would get Bas to join the team.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank God for that, one of my biggest beefs with Strikeforce was the commentating, at least we get more Goldie and JoRo now...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought hey were actually getting better.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Best decision since Zuffa purchased SF


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

No more Gus Johnson?!

Thank God.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Joe = Yay

Goldie = Nay


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> I would have loved to see Pat Miletich + Bas Rutten come together an make an awesome team.
> 
> ...With Don Frye being there for the women's fights.


With Don Frye making the in ring after fight interview and jumping all over the girls :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I they stuck with a three person team, Miletich, Rutten and Rogan would be awesome... Only problem is that they're all technical analysts, we need some kind of color-commentator as well... But my personal dreamteam would be Rutten and Rogan


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> I they stuck with a three person team, Miletich, Rutten and Rogan would be awesome... Only problem is that they're all technical analysts, we need some kind of color-commentator as well... But my personal dreamteam would be Rutten and Rogan


I'd say Bas may stick around in some capacity.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

When the SF contracts are up lots of jobs will be lost.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I am disappoint.
> 
> I hoped they would get Bas to join the team.


This!

but bas said he hasn't time to do commentary again so I didn't expect him to come in.

I am actually happy that they replace the team because they were horrible. The only good guy there was Pat.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm glad they're switching over. I don't think Mike & Joe are the best commentators in the world but Mauro makes me want to throw up. The guy is such a ham I can't stand him.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bas ******* sucks now. too many people are still living in the PRIDE days.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

no love for "The Voice" Michael Schiavello? I like him and one of Trigg,Bas or Miletich.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was waiting for this and am quite happy. The announcers in strikeforce suck.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The knee-jerk is strong in this thread.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

THANK ******* GOD

The commentating team for StrikeForce was TERRRRRRRRIBLE


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anything that gets that cock-meat sandwich Mauro off of my television set is fine by me.

Absolutely no one should be knocking this move. If you've watched SF before, this is a joyous occasion.


----------



## FresnoFightFan (Apr 26, 2011)

don't think this will please the mma fans that have enjoyed past pride and Sf entrences. During the fight commentary will improve imo.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

surprised this thread has gone as far as 5 pages.Some obscure site reports something and u all take it as gospel? like i've always said if mmajunkie didnt report it it hasnt happened


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't understand why people are upset about this either. Shamrock was awful, Mauro has always bothered me. He WAY overdoes it. Miletich was alright in my opinioon, but I'm glad they're cleaning the house.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

if this is true...... Love It!! Gus... well i knew he didnt really know anything about mma, so meh whatever didnt pay attention to him... Mauro... OMFG i hated him... his annoying ass one liners that arent funny added in with his over reaction to everything (see Fedor vs Werdum when Werdum lost his balance).... later! Pat... i like Pat. Frank.... oh Frankie... you coulda been good if you didnt fondle your own testicles when talking about other fighters and speak of Coker as tho he were your mistress.... but Frank didnt bother me anywhere near as Mauro... maybe i hated Mauro cuz he is Canadian....:confused03:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fine by me. Mauro has a ton of knowledge and would probably make a good analyst, but his commentary is not my thing.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

spaulding91 said:


> im all for this. im also all for the fighters forming a union. im also in favor of that union and the ufc having a collective bargaining agreement so the monopoly is legal. and then like every other major sports orgs we get a better product, higher fighter pay, better fights, etc.


Not trying to argue here about something off topic, but do you really think going union would actually make a better product? I see it the exact opposite. Once the players/workers unionize, we see astronomical wages demanded which makes the product too expensive for the common folk to afford attending. We also see lock outs, walkouts, etc. It wouldn't be good for the fans at all I wouldn't think. It would bring a ton of politics into the scene as well. In the latter half of the 20th century there are multiple cases of unions not helping their workers, but instead decimating their industry to the point they can't compete. The teachers unions and state and federal workers unions along with the auto industry unions have helped bankrupt those industries.

Regarding the commentators, I can listen to Rogan, and some of the fighters like Mir, Randy, Florian, Bonnar without being irritated. Frank, Goldy, and Mauro all irritate me. Tito was the only one worse than those guys.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so has anybody bothered to check the credibility of this website? There are pictures of Forrest Griffin with a photoshopped lady's wig on. I literally lol'd at some of the "reports"

I'll believe it when an actual MMA news site reports it.


----------



## adolf (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks lord for this, but the redhead girl who interviews fighters is hot, that girl should stay and make the crossover 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Hiro said:


> And so it begins... the transition into one production format that already bores me.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before there's intos with heavy metal music and any other stale aspect of the UFC production.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


:thumbsup: to that.

The UFC really needs to mix it up a bit. Diff intros, diff guest commentators. It is getting a bit stale to say the least from the production front.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

they need genki sudo style entrances and pride openings and itll be good


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Sudo Genki was quite a fighter in terms of that kind've entertainment. Unfortunately there aren't too many of those kind've fighters with that kind've entrance. Also with Zuffa taking over I think they are going to shy away from Pride style entrances.


----------

